# Blackberry's in Dubai.



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey..

I thought it would fun to create blackberry thread on here... 

-Who here has a blackberry? 
-What blackberry do you have?
-Du or Etisalat? 
-How much is your bill every month
-Are you planing on getting one? If so, talk about it here cause a lot of times at Etisalat & Du, people are mislead! For example if you travel a lot you need to have your phone on an international plan which requires a 2000AED deposit (don't ask why - but they require that). Also if you have your web browser on WAP setting that's additional charges which is not included in your plan... a lot of sneaky little things both Etisalat & Du do!

And for those who want to share their PIN to communicate free feel to do so.

Meet the crew!

The Bold









The Storm









The Curve









The 8800 (eighty-eight hundred)









The 8700 (eighty-seven hundred)


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Curve 8320, neither (A**, T*ts & **** is my preferred provider), US$120-ish, looking forward to getting either the new Curve 8900 or the Bold. I just can't seem to decide!!

I'll share my PIN once I get my own Crackberry in the UAE.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Yah I have the bold - got it when I went back to Canada in August and I love it... and mad addicted bro!

A friend of mine from back home does all kinds of cool themes: BlackBerry Themes, Free BlackBerry Themes, BB Themes, Animated BlackBerry Themes - BlackBerryThemes.ca 

He just did a dope theme for my site here's some pics & a vid.























You guys gotta admit, I'm one cool a-s-s mofo


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have had a variety of Blackberries over the past 4 years and currently have a Bold. 

NB - Etisalat have a standard roaming deposit of AED 2,000, no matter what phone you have.


-


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Yah I have the bold - got it when I went back to Canada in August and I love it... and mad addicted bro!
> 
> A friend of mine from back home does all kinds of cool themes: BlackBerry Themes, Free BlackBerry Themes, BB Themes, Animated BlackBerry Themes - BlackBerryThemes.ca
> 
> ...



Rogers is very nasty when it comes to roaming. They charge something close to $3 per minute just for roaming. Besides all their phones are locked to Rogers network and they like to tie you down to a 2/3 year contract. The other choice is Bell, which is not GSM.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> NB - Etisalat have a standard roaming deposit of AED 2,000, no matter what phone you have.


Yes - you are right! 

Qwert: Yah Rogers are hustlers as well! But in my opinion Etisalat is a bigger hustle! Either way, I bought 3 Bolds when I back home and got 2 of them stolen out of my luggage at Heathrow airport in London... which p-i-s-s-e-d me off... but thats' life, you win some and you lose some!

But Im totally digging my BOLD - it's by far better than the iPhone, I had them both and now that i have the bold, I hate touch screen devices! 

-Joey


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Yes - you are right!
> 
> Qwert: Yah Rogers are hustlers as well! But in my opinion Etisalat is a bigger hustle! Either way, I bought 3 Bolds when I back home and got 2 of them stolen out of my luggage at Heathrow airport in London... which p-i-s-s-e-d me off... but thats' life, you win some and you lose some!
> 
> ...


You can always buy the unlocked blackberry on ebay. I have always done that and it is at fraction of the cost. Can't use ebay here. :-(


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

qwert97 said:


> You can always buy the unlocked blackberry on ebay. I have always done that and it is at fraction of the cost. Can't use ebay here. :-(


I had my BOLD unlocked for 15$ in Ottawa 

And Yes you can use eBay here, I bought a few things online


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I hope I never, ever get a crackberry. Who wants to be contactable 24/7? Certainly not me!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

alli said:


> I hope I never, ever get a crackberry. Who wants to be contactable 24/7? Certainly not me!



As with all electronic devices they have an off button 

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Yes - you are right!
> 
> Qwert: Yah Rogers are hustlers as well! But in my opinion Etisalat is a bigger hustle! Either way, I bought 3 Bolds when I back home and got 2 of them stolen out of my luggage at Heathrow airport in London... which p-i-s-s-e-d me off... but thats' life, you win some and you lose some!
> 
> ...


I am always right Joey 

Did you not claim on your travel insurance? 

-


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

alli said:


> I hope I never, ever get a crackberry. Who wants to be contactable 24/7? Certainly not me!









Oh it's not like I'm an addict or anything 

All my emails and messenger alerts are on silent so it doesn't bother me at all  however the red blinky light is always going off and on every second +_+ ...

Here's someone's bday cake designed as BB BOld  my friend's bday is soon I think i'll do the same  hahaha


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I am always right Joey
> 
> Did you not claim on your travel insurance?
> 
> -


Yes MAAAAAM! You are always right MAAAAAM!

As for my travel insurance, I can't claim personal & electronic stuff - which made me even more furious and lashed out at Emirates Airlines in London... I gave them a yelling they've never heard in their life 

-Joey


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Yes MAAAAAM! You are always right MAAAAAM!
> 
> -Joey


Well done lad. Give yourself a pat on the head. 


-


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I know there is an off button... but doesn't that defeat the purpose?


as for those pics joey.... I can say nothing to that but OH DEAR!


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> I love it... and mad addicted bro!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

gracejones said:


> take it from me... he is NOT kidding... by ANY stretch of the imagination!


Hey Gracie 

Sorry did you say something - I wasn't paying attention! I was a little tooo busy Blackberrying it  MOUAHAHAHH

Sirrrr McCain is our Vietnam Heroooo!


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Hey Gracie
> 
> Sorry did you say something - I wasn't paying attention! I was a little tooo busy Blackberrying it  MOUAHAHAHH
> 
> Sirrrr McCain is our Vietnam Heroooo!


heyy, u missed out on a hell of a lot more than just me talkin buddy


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeppers, that red blinky is mighty addictive and so is Brickbreaker. The FC cabin on Monday mornings resembles a battlefield with everyone feverishly mashing buttons on their BB. I know some colleagues who value the red blinky more than their own pulse rate.

No wonder our next Prez almost broke the law just so that he could use his crackberry! 

By the way, I just got hold of the beta version of the Bolt browser for BBs. That thing is like godsend! A must have app for anyone who loves his/her berry.


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> Yeppers, that red blinky is mighty addictive and so is Brickbreaker. The FC cabin on Monday mornings resembles a battlefield with everyone feverishly mashing buttons on their BB. I know some colleagues who value the red blinky more than their own pulse rate.
> 
> No wonder our next Prez almost broke the law just so that he could use his crackberry!
> 
> By the way, I just got hold of the beta version of the Bolt browser for BBs. That thing is like godsend! A must have app for anyone who loves his/her berry.


Mr Dee... take note.. inless u already have said application.. wudnt suprise me!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

alli said:


> I know there is an off button... but doesn't that defeat the purpose?



Not at all. It is one thing to be given one by your boss so they can get hold of you, but quite another when you have your own businesses and want to keep up with emails when out and about. Its is a tool, that is all.

It is also possible to set the email announcemnt thing to silent and ignore then when not working. You can either be incontrol of what you do or let work control you...

-


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

gforce23 said:


> by the way, I just got hold of the beta version of the Bolt browser for BBs. That thing is like godsend! A must have app for anyone who loves his/her berry.


Yah I downloaded that but it wasn't loading for me... how did you get it to work dude?


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Did you install the unsigned version? The e-mail invite clearly mentions that.

The browser is similar to Opera Mini and is just crazy fast for loading pages. CNN and BBC-Sport load in about 3-4 seconds. That said however, I'll stick with Skyfire on my N95-2 and Opera Mobile on my Xperia. Bolt is clearly a beta product as evidenced by the slight lag and "jumpiness" of it all.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have got a Curve, and have to admit to being very impressed with it.

It has been invaluable since I got given my redundancy notice for e-mails regarding new jobs. I don't like using work e-mail for my personal stuff, so the BB was a god send for keeping in touch with companies and agencies.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> *I don't like using work e-mail for my personal stuff*, so the BB was a god send for keeping in touch with companies and agencies.


Are you on the Enterprise network?

If so - why? Get off of it, everything you do is monitored by your network guys.... for example - Im' just on a normal BIS place not BES - and I pay my bill myself every month...  I do what i please - oh and you can surf p-o-r-n on your BB  just thought I'd let you guys know that it's true!

My bill is always around 350 AED to 420 AED!

-Joey


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Nope, not on Enterprise, only use BIS.

I meant I won't use a work pc and e-mail for my personal matters. As you say, far too many snoopers.

Oh, and I know what you can browse


----------



## gaw (May 18, 2009)

*Blackberry Connect & Etisalat?*

I have a further question on Blackerry & Etisalat which I'm hoping somebody can answer...

Etisalat has some great Blackberry usage packages - AED185/mth for unlimited Internet access in the UAE / AED295 for unlimited access worldwide.

HOWEVER, as luck would have it, I purchased an HTC Touch Pro a few months ago. Etisalat's data packages for non-Blackberry devices are a good bit more expensive, so I was wondering if I could load Blackberry Connect on my HTC and then use a Blackberry package for unlimited Internet use (including email)...

Etisalat apparently does not officially support this. The question, though, is whether it would work - or do I have to dump my expensive HTC and buy a Blackberry?

Many thanks


----------



## Krupnik (Sep 8, 2009)

*Blackberry Sync*

I am having an attack of the thicks. I have a BB 8310 and a Macbook running 10.6. My question is this, if I send an email from my BB how do I keep a copy of it on my Macbook or .eim email account? 

Pocket Sync downloads to my MacBook but time stamps it with the time of sync instead of time of sending which is obviously frustrating.

I have tried cc or bcc'ing outgoing emails from my BB to my own address in order to keep a record of emails but no sooner than sent, they are dropping in on my BB as well. Some sort of vicious email loop!

I do not have my BB attached to any work server but the email accounts are work related and therefore I need to keep them.

Any brainiacs out there who can help?

Cheers
Krupnik


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> NB - Etisalat have a standard roaming deposit of AED 2,000, no matter what phone you have.
> -


I have two phones with a roaming facility and, the last time they left the country, I didn't have to place a deposit for either.


----------

